# Reformed churches in Bangalore India?



## govols (Mar 6, 2008)

I am currently in Hyderabad India and will be flying to Bangalore on Saturday and would love to worship on Sunday. Does anyone know of any reformed churches or reformed leaning churches in Bangalore?

Also, please pray for my wife for she is at home with 5 children for 12 days.


----------



## Raj (Mar 6, 2008)

*You will enjoy in Dehra Doon in North, Pls see if you have time...*

Hello brother. 

Abhishekh Barla is the Pastor of a Reformed church his mobile phone
# 09448140816. Pls contact him through the phone, the details location, timing etc. 

If you wish to see Pastors, Churches (Refomed), and the stafff of PTS, pls contact, if you have time.


Presbyterian Theological Seminary


Some updates about the Reformed fellowship (from the online news letter of PTS, January-February 2008 . 

Reformed Presbyterian Fellowship: The 4th Annual Conference of the Reformed Presbyterian Fellowship was held during January 9-13, 2008 in Bangalore. 70 delegates and resource persons from 11 churches came and attended the meeting. The conference was hosted by Bangalore Presbyterian Church. Various papers were presented on the theme: Reformed Preaching for the 21st Century, such as, What is preaching? Christ-Centered Preaching, Choosing a text, Interpreting the text, Interpreting the OT, Structure Outline, Applying the Message, Writing and Communicating. Guests from abroad Mr. Ben van der Lugt of the IRTT (DVN) Netherlands, and Rev Andrew Siegenthaler, PCA also attended the meeting. Dr. Mohan Chacko, Rev. Roshyama Hrangchal, Rev. Raja Krishnamoorthy, Rev. Charles Angert, Rev. Piet Houtman and Rev. Phil Fiol of PTS and Dr. Mathew Ebenezer were resource persons. Board member Rev. Paul B. Arnold and 15 alumni were present as the organizing committee and delegates from all over India. In addition to the annual conference, RPF is planning to organize training for regional local leaders who are working at grass root levels. The next annual meeting is scheduled in Kathmandu during 8-12 January 2009. The theme of the conference will be "Counseling."

RPF Group Photo (Please Enable the Images)

Guest teachers: We welcome back Dr. Dennis Muldoon and Rev. Wilko van der Jagt both from Australia. They will be in PTS for about a month. Rev. Sanjay Chaudhary of Maharastra and his family were also here for a week teaching a course on Counseling.


----------



## govols (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Raj I'll try to do that if I can figure out how to dial these crazy phone numbers.


----------



## Raj (Mar 6, 2008)

Praying for you and for your family.


----------

